# Target Arrows?



## DrJones (Jan 19, 2014)

New to archery and recently picked up my first bow. Slowly have been gathering all the immediately necessary equipment. Just need an arrow rest and some arrows now and I think Im good to go. I really only plan on shooting indoor at a local range with the hopes of getting good enough to maybe join a league.

Just wondering what type of arrow/brand would be a good place to start? Aluminum or carbon? Trying to find a used DS Advantage blade rest if that matters for the type of arrow. Like I said, brand new and have no idea what I'm doing haha.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## injanear (Apr 6, 2017)

Probably best to ask your local club members. But I do see most clubs use aluminum arrows for rentals, probably cause they are more durable


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

For most indoor tournaments maximum arrow diameter is 9.3 mm or 23/64 inch so I would choose something that size ir smaller diameter. Easton aluminum 23 series arrows are a good choice for indoor. Most carbon arrow manufacturers have something in that size range as well. Talk to a local dealer for suggestions they should point you in the right direction. Do you know your draw weight and length yet. If you post that someone can give you a more specific recommendation.


----------



## Hehui Andjgjx (Dec 3, 2017)

Have a good day and a better hunt


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

Is there charts or a formula on the net some where to help determine (carbon) arrow size spine etc. in regard to draw weight and speed or is it some what irrelevant.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Most arrow manufacturers have a spine selection or tuning chart on their websites.


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

Thanks Blademan


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

If you shoot inside go with aluminum. It will be more easy to pull back. If the butt at your club are made of tentest with carbon arrows it will stick your arrows in for large diameter and déoending the speed of your arrows.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to post more information if you want good arrow recommendations, draw length, weight and what bow. For indoor spots I like aluminum. As far as I know 23/64” is the maximum diameter for any kind of competition in Canada. Arrow selection like most things on AT Is a very personal choice, it can get esoteric in a hurry. Online arrow charts are a good starting point. Most clubs have a few guys who’ve been shooting for decades and would be happy to help you out. You won’t find my spot arrow specs on any chart, I’m shooting heavy metal, 30” 2317 Easton XX75 Camo Hunters 220gr Pro Points 5” feathers 650gr total. Heavy slow and accurate. 
Enjoy the journey


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

there is a tool called archers advantage that appears can help with this selection process


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

lombardi_steven said:


> there is a tool called archers advantage that appears can help with this selection process


There's no full aluminium arrows there to choose..


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

so sorry I did not know that as all my arrows are carbon


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

lombardi_steven said:


> so sorry I did not know that as all my arrows are carbon


Yes, I use it too.
And all my arrows are carbon but gonna try some Easton X23's next indoor season.
Will use same spine's as for carbon. Cutting and testing more... for WA 18m indoor and IFAA Flint and 5-spot, what I will compete next season.
I have now GoldTip 9.3's but need to say that I'm not very found of them. Also have PS23's but they're more for IFAA 3D, where's 300fps limit.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Easton has an online arrow chart that lists aluminum arrow choices


----------



## Stu W (Jun 18, 2014)

I've recently changed over from carbon to aluminum Easton X23 2312 and find them great arrows for indoor use.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Stu W said:


> I've recently changed over from carbon to aluminum Easton X23 2312 and find them great arrows for indoor use.
> 
> Regards,
> Stu


This aluminium is new for me, how does spine go with those ?

Should I get that bit too stiff arrow and use length to determine best possible stiffness for indoors.
Or should I use it like carbon and went close to 400 spine at 59#.
Does it recover fully or am I possibly going to get permanent bend for it if it's slightly too weak.

Been wondering should I take 2315 or 2314 for 28.8" DL and 59#.
I don't think I'm gonna drop weight for indoor at next winter 'cause I kind of shoot better with 59 than 55.

What is the best way to start to this "aluminium indoor life"


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

If all you're going to be doing is shooting indoor then go with a full length shaft and just let Point weight breakdown your Dynamic spine. 2314 2315 it doesn't matter adjust point as necessary. And if you plan on full length starting out, you can always trim back as necessary for your tuning. Where a lot of people go wrong is starting off cutting for their draw length. And then for some reason having Arrow that's too short.

Best. There is no best way there is only what works for an individual person and individual set up. If your goal is to try to buy once and never have to buy again... Not going to happen.

Nothing wrong with the x-23 shaft... the only problem is they're kind of fragile due to the thinner wall. FirstLink, I opted for the thicker wall and not worry about the wait. Since you're shooting indoor speed is pretty much irrelevant.

There is no actual best.

Oh and if you a worried about recovery... at indoor distances All arrows Flex all the way to the Target... yes even carbon to I don't care how stiff it is.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Ps23’s are pretty good arrows. I didn’t realize indoor arrows couldn’t be larger than a 23 series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

HighwayHunter said:


> Ps23’s are pretty good arrows. I didn’t realize indoor arrows couldn’t be larger than a 23 series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that depend's what U shoot.
In NFAA or IFAA U can shoot 27's but in WA only 23's.
That why I use 23's so no hassle for arrow change.


----------

